# Layman overlay remergen

## Pamino

Hallo

Wie kann ich alle bereits gebauten pakete eines overlays neu emergen? Damit ich nicht jedes Paket einzeln angeben muss ....

Konkret geht es mir ums enlightenment layman overlay.... welches ja ausschließlich cvs ebuilds benutzen.

Das e17 script habe ich leider nicht genutzt.

Danke Leute

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

versuchs mal mit dem Einzeiler: 

```
emerge -1av $(grep enlightenment /var/db/pkg/*/*/repository | awk -F / '{print "="$5"/"$6}')
```

----------

